# ihs membership



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hello me and my dad are getting a IHS membership and want to know a few things. How many people does a family membership include?
how do people know we're members? in the november 18 show on rodbaston college its called a breeders meeting will it be like a normal show? thanx: victory:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

We just got our family membership; i think it covers 2 adults 2 kids.
You're asking the same question as me about Rodbasten .... i believe its the same as other shows but only accessable by members.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

kool-kool


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, a good show. Lots of stuff for sale. You have to show your membership card to get in. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

how long does it take from when you apply for ihs membership to when it drops on your doormat?


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

about a week i think as some did theirs last week and got them this week


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

our card took over a month to show up.

that being said if it doesn't come in time they do keep a current memebers list at the admission points so can check.

Mason


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

ive got the same problem, joined a few days ago, and with the postal strike still going on in liverpool, i doubt we will get the card in time. is there deffinatly a list held at the door, or can i email anybody to ask if we could get in without our card etc?

thanks
lee


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

i believe FBH membership also counts as entry into any of the IHS shows if that helps. Took me about a week to get my membership. You have a card which you have to show on the door to gain entry. They usually do open shows and it's 1/2 price to members, I am not sure why this one is closed - it might be due to restrictions from the local council or just the way a local group has chosen to do it.

Aside from the entry, a breeders meeting, means a show - but unlike the shows in the EU where anyone can get a table, traders/retailers/importers cannot exhibit livestock at breeders meetings, only private breeders.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

im gonna sound silly here but what does IHS stand for?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

IHS membership can be obtain via post or online and family membership is, I believe, 2 adults and 2 children.

I spoke to Brian last night and he has sold 140 tables for Rodbaston so it is set to be one of the biggest of the year 

I also understand that next year the Rodbaston Shows will also be open to the public.

A big TY to Brian for organising it - he could also do with some help if anyone is interested..... the IHS website can be found here International Herpetological Society - West Midlands Branch Future Meetings


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

thankyou brian!


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

i sent a couple of emails to ihs and have been totally ignored :sad:


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

Dropkickmurphy said:


> i sent a couple of emails to ihs and have been totally ignored :sad:


Yeah me as well.
I joined 3 weeks ago and heard nothing.
Not very encouraging is it.


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

morph said:


> Yeah me as well.
> I joined 3 weeks ago and heard nothing.
> Not very encouraging is it.


Sent my cheque off last week got my membership card yesterday  so I'm OK for Rodbaston. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

Nick417 said:


> Sent my cheque off last week got my membership card yesterday  so I'm OK for Rodbaston. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not fair.......I now want to shout at someone:bash:


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Morph & Dropkickmurphy, please bear in mind that the IHS like most other societies is run in the spare time of the people on the committee & as such it can take a while for things to go through. I know a lot of the committee personally & know that they would not deliberately ignore e-mails from anyone, it may well be that for some reason your e-mails have been filtered out as junk (I know this happens to me sometimes!). Please bear with them & if your application for membership has been processed & your payment has gone then you are a member & as such will be able to gain access to the show if you bring some proof of ID so they can confirm you valid membership.

Hope this helps,

Mike.


----------

